# Chubby female comic book character



## Matt L. (Apr 10, 2015)

Now that Captain America and the film version of the Human Torch are African American, and the golden age Green Lantern is gay wouldn't this be an appropriate time to have an already established female comic book character a BBW? 

I don't know who I would choose, they're are numerous choices but it would be a positive message whether it's Lois Lane or Mary Jane Watson that beauty and brains shouldn't be defined by a dress size.


----------



## landshark (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not a big comic book guy, but I see what you're saying. I think we're more likely to see a Disney movie go that route first, though I won't hold my breath for it. This lovely young lady has started a petition for a plus-size princess:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20782724,00.html


----------



## Dromond (Jul 31, 2015)

Matt L. said:


> Now that Captain America and the film version of the Human Torch are African American, and the golden age Green Lantern is gay wouldn't this be an appropriate time to have an already established female comic book character a BBW?
> 
> I don't know who I would choose, they're are numerous choices but it would be a positive message whether it's Lois Lane or Mary Jane Watson that beauty and brains shouldn't be defined by a dress size.



For a long time, the DC character Amanda Waller was almost SSBBW in size. A big badass woman who led the Suicide Squad by sheer force of personality. Now, since the latest DC universe reboot, she's yet another generic comic book woman in shape. Big disappointment. 

View attachment amanda-waller-batman.jpg


View attachment Amanda-Waller-310x505.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jul 31, 2015)

Damn, I really should check posting dates!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Apr 5, 2016)

Valiant Comics currently publishes "Faith," featuring a flying character code-named Zephyr, from the super-team 'Harbinger.' She is around (I am guessing, based on her appearance) 250 pounds or so. 

My friend Drew Edwards is also publishing 'Lucy Chaplin, Science Starlet' soon from Halloween Man comics, and I will also be self-publishing comics and coloring books featuring plus-sized characters in the near future.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 26, 2016)

I would like to see Wonder Woman as a BBW or SSBBW.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 27, 2016)

Here you go! 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 27, 2016)

And here's Faith.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, so cool! Thank you very much! :bow:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 11, 2016)

Can't wait to see a trade paperback for this comic! Looks great!


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Nov 14, 2016)

Great art!


----------

